# Ance on cheeks from blush?



## FashionVixen (Jun 13, 2005)

Has anyone else been breaking out from blush? I've been recently breaking out in places where I put bronzer/blush... what shall i do?!


----------



## Onederland (Jun 13, 2005)

Simple solution is to stop using the product.

I dont get reactions from powder products. But creme blushes and such usually give me small bumps.


----------



## visivo (Jul 19, 2005)

... and then i read about clinique's new antibacterial brushes (yes, brush, not blush  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) -- they don't harbor bacteria, and consequently wont spread bacteria onto your face. 

So, logically, I decided that perhaps it was not the blush that was breaking me out, but I just needed to wash my brushes more carefully, and more often. I used to wash them every other day, because i dont wear too much makeup. 

I use mac's brush cleanser which is amazing, because i transfered it to a spray bottle and its so easy to use, spray it on your brushes, rinse and dry. I do this after every use, and have not had a problem since! 

So either you need to stop using this product, or try washing them after each use. That way, theres no chance that bacteria can transfer from brush to product to your face!

hth, mollie


----------

